# De'Longhi Magnifica Bean to Cup ESAM4200 TRAY NOT RECOGNISED



## Jacksalou1977 (Feb 24, 2018)

De'Longhi Magnifica Bean to Cup ESAM4200 TRAY NOT RECOGNISED

hello all

so on our machine when the red tray light is on we remove said tray and clean out used coffee grains from the used beans. However, now when we do this the red light does not go away (the manual states this means the grounds container if full or missing), which prevent coffee being prepared.

we have thoroughly cleaned the machine. We can see that when the tray is placed back in that a little sensor switch is activated by the coffee grounds container. We can see hear it. However, the red light is not going away.

any suggestions??? Ive attached pics.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Have you tried to reset the infuser? I had one of these machines briefly and I had to do that every time. If I recall correctly you take the grounds container out of the drip tray and place it in position and close the door (you may need to hold it in place with your finger underneath to get the door to close). Switch on the machine and it will make a brief noise to reset. Open the door and replace the container in the drip tray, replace the lot and the red light should go out.


----------



## Michael Gillies (Mar 9, 2021)

I have had this problem twice now and it usually happens after I have cleaned out the machine. The first time I sent the machine back to De'Longhi and they charged £100 to fix it. the second time I took the bottom off the machine (you need a Torx screwdriver or keys to do this) where you can access the switch very easily. I wiped the connections and the machine worked fine after that. You can actually replace the switch for £8 and could fit it without soldering, it just plugs in. The part number is Crouzet microswitch 831700C1.0.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Ben Spencer (Jul 15, 2021)

Michael Gillies said:


> I have had this problem twice now and it usually happens after I have cleaned out the machine. The first time I sent the machine back to De'Longhi and they charged £100 to fix it. the second time I took the bottom off the machine (you need a Torx screwdriver or keys to do this) where you can access the switch very easily. I wiped the connections and the machine worked fine after that. You can actually replace the switch for £8 and could fit it without soldering, it just plugs in. The part number is Crouzet microswitch 831700C1.0.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> Thank you Michael. I've just done exactly as you did and solved the problem. I'm the company accountant and I'm over the moon that you've just saved me £300 replacing the old machine. It did raise an eyebrow with me asking a workshop full of motor racing mechanics to borrow their Torx screwdrivers, but now I'm their hero!


----------

